# Spiele stürzen durch DirectX 12 ab



## LastManStanding (2. Oktober 2019)

*Spiele stürzen durch DirectX 12 ab*

Hi,
Seit ich vor 3 Wochen Windows 10 Installiert habe kann ich erstmals Direct X 12 auf dem Spiele Rechner nutzen.... Denkste
Ich bin vom GPU Treiber Nvidia 388.xx (Win7) auf den Aktuellsten, 436.xx(Win 10) gegangen. Hab dann natürlich direkt DX12 getestet mit dem ernüchternden Ergebnis das Rise/Shadow of the Tomb Raider, beide im DX12 Betrieb Abstürzen stelle ich auf DX 11 läuft alles.. bzw ja nicht unbedingt gerade SotTR ist selbst mit dem 3900X in Städten kaum bis (un)Spielbar mit 40fps.
ich habe soweit ich weiß kein weiteres DX12 Spiel hab da erlich gesagt nie drauf geachtet.
Bei den neueren Treibern ist  der Fehler Code 0x887A0020: DXGI_ERROR_DEVICE_HUNG
Bei den älteren Nvidia Treibern 0x887A0005: DXGI_ERROR_DEVICE_HUNG
Häufig aber auch Komplett ohne Nachrricht und das Bild steht, der Ton bleibt weiter Sauber Hörbar (ins Windows Tabben ist nicht Möglich egal wie- Nur Benutzer Abmelden. Oder seit Gestern  "XX.exe Funktioniert nicht mehr"
Eine Weitere DX12 Fähige GPU ist zurzeit nicht greifbar- Da müsste ich dann erst eine Kaufen.

Was ich Probiert habe
DXDiagnose- keine Auffälligkeit
DirectX Seperat Aktualisieren- auch kein Erfolg!
Windows Updates
Viele Vorschläge aus Foren etc
Schatten aus/ AA aus/ Einstellungen in der Registrierungsdatenbank....
UEFI Update/CMOS/Grundsettings, OC+ Spannungen komplett raus(CPU/GPU/RAM)

Den einzigen Unterschied gibt es wenn ich verschiedene GPU-Treiber Nutze
399.07 ----Spiel startet, und stürzt bei der Logoanzeige (Crystal dynamics,eidos etc.) wieder ab 
416.xx ----das gleiche
419.xx ---- Direkt nach laden des Spielstandes der Absturz
431.xx----- Z.t. Stunden Lang Spielbar -dann Absturz. Nach dem Neuladen dauerts dann nur noch 1-2 Minuten und mit jeden laden werden die Abstände Kürzer. Reproduzierbar. Am nächsten Tag also länger aus gehts wieder lange.
436.xx ----so wie mit dem 431
Ich habe alle Treiber mit DDU im Abgesicherten Modus deinstalliert und danach noch mal CCleaner genutzt
Wo die Spiele abstürzen ist willkürlich mal im Dschungel mal in der Stadt mal im Dungeon.
Die Nvidia 430.86 soll wohl speziell ein Fix dafür sein aber macht wohl einige andere Probleme habe ich gelesen. Und ich dachte mir die neueren Treiber müssten die Fix´es der älteren ja logischerweise inne haben.
Temperaturen alle im Grünen Bereich auch RAM

Windows 10 Pro 64 Bit Aktuell
1080TI (Aorus)
Asus Crosshair Hero VI (6)
Crucial 3000 CL15 Dual Ranked(2x16) @ 3600Mhz Cl18
Ryzen 3900X

Eventuell hat jemand DEN Tipp!
Vielen Dank


----------



## WarPilot (2. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Spiele stürzen durch DirectX 12 ab*

Guten Morgen,

ich beobachte die Changelogs von den Treibern in letzter Zeit und musste feststellen, dass selbst im aktuellen dieses Problem noch offen ist :  [Shadow of the Tomb Raider]: Zufällige Abstürze auf dem Desktop treten auf, wenn das Spiel im DirectX 12-Modus gespielt wird.

Also kann es gut möglich sein, dass es bei dir auch passiert. BTW die haben es erst jetzt hinbekommen, dass Division 2 mal unter DX12 läuft.

Ich lese immer, dass DX12 am besten nur im Fullscreen läuft aber da können die anderen hier bestimmt noch etwas dazu beitragen.

Ansonsten könnte es auch ein Hardware Problem sein evtl. Netzteil oder so.


----------



## Bandicoot (2. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Spiele stürzen durch DirectX 12 ab*

Es gibt ein neuen Geforce Treiber, das Spiele in DX12 eher abstürzen als zu laufen hab ich auch manchmal, einzig Anno1800 hat mit DX12 keine Probleme.
Hast du den aktuellen AMD Chipsatztreiben installiert?
GeForce 436.48 WHQL driver download

RotTR hatte ich auch viele abstürze unter DX12 mit dem selben Fehler, hab es dann mit Adminrechten versehen und im Kompatibilitäts Modus mit Win8 gestartet, da lief es dann weitestgehen.

Einen Hardware defekt schliese ich aus!


----------



## LastManStanding (2. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Spiele stürzen durch DirectX 12 ab*



WarPilot schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> ich beobachte die Changelogs von den Treibern in letzter Zeit und musste feststellen, dass selbst im aktuellen dieses Problem noch offen ist :  [Shadow of the Tomb Raider]: Zufällige Abstürze auf dem Desktop treten auf, wenn das Spiel im DirectX 12-Modus gespielt wird.
> 
> ...



Mein Netzteil ist ein, 1 jahr junges Bequiet Dark Power Pro 11 850W die Stecker sind auch richtig gesteckt... Das hatte ich auch schon Überprüft.
Ich hatte den PC ja wegen dem Neuen Prozessor auseinander. Aber kann zu DX 12 Natürlich nichts sagen weil ich mit dem Wechsel der CPU Notgedrungen auch das BS auf W10 wechseln musste. Da W7 auf Biegen und Brechen nur einen Chiplet erkannt hat, also 6 Kerne. Somit war vorher die DX 12 Nutzung eben nicht Möglich. Das Mainbord ist aber schon Neu und 9 verschiedene BIOS Versionen inclusive Chipsatztreiber waren in den Letzten 3 Wochen drauf. (Problemchen bei der Inbetriebnahme. Deshalb auch der Boardtausch)



Bandicoot schrieb:


> Es gibt ein neuen Geforce Treiber, das Spiele in DX12 eher abstürzen als zu laufen hab ich auch manchmal, einzig Anno1800 hat mit DX12 keine Probleme.
> Hast du den aktuellen AMD Chipsatztreiben installiert?
> GeForce 436.48 WHQL driver download
> 
> ...



Ja das Probiere ich auch mal am Samstag
Chipsatztreiber sind jetzt Quasi die Vorletzen drauf (ohne diese Mhz+ von AMD). Auch das Bios ist das Vorletzte. vor 5 Tagen kam ja beides Neu!
Den 436.30 hatte ich drauf der geht auch nicht. Den 436.48 könnte ich mal testen aber große Hoffnung hab ich nicht ich lade ihn auf jedenfall grad schon mal runter.

Nachdem ich einige Fehler durch ein RAM Problem gelöst habe. War meine Hoffnung das SotTR auch läuft... aber nein^^


Danke erstmal euch beiden am Samstag kann ich weiter Testen


----------



## HisN (2. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Spiele stürzen durch DirectX 12 ab*

Das SOTTR unter DX12 abstürzt steht auch in den Release-Notes zum Nvidia-Treiber. 
Das scheint ein Treiber-Problem zu sein. Da müssen wir wohl warten bis in den Release-Notes ein "fixed" steht.


NVIDIA GeForce Game Ready 436.48 WHQL


Open Issues in Version 436.48 WHQL:
As with every released driver, version 436.48 WHQL of the Release 435 driver has open issues and enhancement requests associated with it. This section includes lists of issues that are either not fixed or not implemented in this version. Some problems listed may not have been thoroughly investigated and, in fact, may not be NVIDIA issues. Others may have workaround solutions.
For notebook computers, issues can be system-specific and may not be seen on your particular notebook.

Windows 10 Issues
• [PowerDVD]: Blu-ray disks might not play using PowerDVD. [200555216]
• [FIFA 19/FIFA 20]: The game may crash to the desktop. [2690624/2713659]
• [Shadow of the Tomb Raider]: Random crashes to the desktop occur when the game is played in DirectX 12 mode. [200549489]
• [Star Wars: Battlefront II]: Random crashes to the desktop occur. [200550245 ]
• [Apex Legends]: Random flickering occur on the screen. [2709770]

Der DX12-Bug von Anno hat auf jeden Fall etwas mit dem Speichermanagement vom Game zu tun.
Bei Leuten die wenig VRAM auf ihren Karten haben hängt sich das Spiel auf, bei Leuten die viel VRAM auf ihren Grafikkarten haben laden einige hochauflösende Texturen nicht, dafür stürzt das Game nicht ab. Und nein, 8-12GB ist nicht "viel" in diesem Kontext.


----------



## LastManStanding (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Spiele stürzen durch DirectX 12 ab*

Mhh, ich hab den Treiber auch noch nicht probiert, bin heute Nacht erst aus Bayern wiedergekommen. Anno 1800 habe ich nicht, das ist mir im Verhältnis noch zu Teuer. Die kostenlos Testversion lief aber "gut" auf meinem anderen PC(Win. 10). 

Gab es den auch schon SotTR akualisierungen die mit bestimmten Treibern unter DX12 flächendeckend Liefen^^? Wenn nicht ver das 1 Jahr nach Release ziemlichunzureichend von Nvidia. mhh also werde ich es wohl abwarten müssen und kann es bis es auch beim Letzten Läuft nicht mehr Spielen. Ich kauf doch keine 530€ CPU wechsel zusätzlich noch auf Win. 10 und quäle mich dann mit Daumenkino in Städten


----------



## LastManStanding (10. Februar 2020)

*AW: Spiele stürzen durch DirectX 12 ab*

Selbst mein Aktuller Treiber 441.66 verursache(wesentlich Seltener) noch immer DX12 Bezogene Abstürze in Rise/Shadow of the Tomb Raider
UNd engegen der Behauptung von Willi(Redakteur) hatDX12 einen imensen Einfluss auf die fps



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kmf (11. Februar 2020)

*AW: Spiele stürzen durch DirectX 12 ab*

Butterweich mit der 1080Ti läuft der nicht öffentlich zugängliche 432.00 - auf alle neueren Treiber drauf geschissen 

Hier kannst ihn runterladen und selbst ausprobieren: Windows 10 Pro Insider Nvidia Driver 432.00 DriverVer=09/26/2019 | guru3D Forums


----------



## LastManStanding (14. Februar 2020)

*AW: Spiele stürzen durch DirectX 12 ab*

mmh mal sehen also der 431.60 und 636.48 laufen miserabel...schlechter noch als dit 44x.xx
Danke für den Tip


----------



## Ben das Ding (15. Mai 2020)

Schöner Treat. Bin jetzt auch mal hier drauf gestoßen.  Dass das im Changelog steht mit dem SOTTR sporadischen Abstürzen hat mich beruhigt. Wollte schon mein Netzteil austauschen als ich merkte, dass die Abstürze nur SOTTR  und MW beides unter DX12 betreffen. Hatte mal einen Absturz in TD2 aber dann nicht mehr. 
Unter DX11 kann man SOTTR kaum spielen, läuft dann mit 30-40 fps. Unter DX12 schön mit bis zu 80 fps. Was ist denn mit der 432.00  Offenbarung??


----------



## LastManStanding (15. Mai 2020)

Ich habe (noch den alten) 442.59 mit diesem sind die Abstürze bei mir sehr viel weniger. Allerdings auch nicht weg.
Dazu muss ich aber sagen Ich habe R/SotTR jetzt beide 3 und 2 mal durch und schon seit einigen monaten nicht mehr gespielt. Und andere DX12 Titel habe ich Momentan nicht, weil noch nichts gutes bei war für mich.

Bei den DX11 Titeln wie Assassins Creed(Ubisoft allgemein häufiger) kommt es zwar bei nicht ganz stabielen RAM-OC zum Absturz, aber bei den Tomb Raider DX 12 Abstürzen hat OC/Standard quasi keinen Einfluss nach meiner Erfahrung bisher

Als Hinweis am Rande; Ich installiere alle Nvidia Treiber mit "NV Clean Install" Das sollte aber keinen Einfluss haben, denn auch bei der Standardinstallation stürzt es genauso oft ab! Ebenso wenn ich eine Saubere Standard-Deinstallation gemacht habe.

Den oben von "KMF" genannten 432 Treiber wollte mein PC nicht haben.^^


----------



## Ben das Ding (27. Juni 2020)

Habe mein System nun neu gebaut und immer noch diese Probleme. I9-9900.
Vielleicht ist meine GPU defekt. 
Heute ist die Kiste ständig bei Control abgeschmiert. Habe das Spiel dann neu installiert. Dann konnte ich 2 h durchzocken. Nachdem dann the foundation anfing... gingen die brutalen Abstürze weiter. Macht Laune.


----------



## LastManStanding (6. Juli 2020)

Ich habe diese Probleme nach neu Aufsätzen auch noch immer selbst ohne installierte zusatzs Hard-/Software bei SotTR spielt es auch keine Rolle ob man neu aus dem Netz läd oder per CD Installiert. Eventuell sind es eben gewisse Hardware Kombinationen bei mir. Bald kommen ja neue GPUs, ich bin gespannt ob es bei den Problemen bleibt sollte ich wieder eine Nvidia Karte kaufen.


----------



## sodom-xp (10. Juli 2020)

Hallo, 
habe mir das Spiel im Sale zugelegt. Es läuft auf einer 2080 ti, DX 12, mich plagten auch die angesprochenen Abstürze. Bei mit half jetzt VSync im Spiel aus und im Treiber an. 
Seither eine Stunde gespielt, ohne Abstürze. Das war am TV, teste nun am am G-Sync Monitor...


----------



## MezZo_Mix (10. Juli 2020)

sodom-xp schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe mir das Spiel im Sale zugelegt. Es läuft auf einer 2080 ti, DX 12, mich plagten auch die angesprochenen Abstürze. Bei mit half jetzt VSync im Spiel aus und im Treiber an.
> Seither eine Stunde gespielt, ohne Abstürze. Das war am TV, teste nun am am G-Sync Monitor...



Ich kann nur das selbe berichten, damals auf eine 2080 Ti umgestiegen und einige DX12 Spiele stürzten immer wieder grundlos ab. Monster Hunter World verabschiedete sich immer unterschiedlich nach einiger Zeit mit einem Error der auf die GPU hinwies. The Divison 2 ist auch immer zufällig abgestürzt. 

Habe damals die Foren durchsucht wie ein irrer. Im Nvidia Forum gab es dann einige Leute die ihre Grafikkarte (2080Ti war am häufigsten betroffen) austauschen ließen und danach keine Probleme mehr hatten. Also wer solche Probleme hat und noch Garantie, sowie alles mögliche schon versucht hat, sollte mal seine GPU zu Nvidia senden.


----------



## sodom-xp (11. Juli 2020)

Weiterhin keine Abstürze mehr mit Gsync und am TV mit 60 Hz. Just4info.


----------



## KaterTom (11. Juli 2020)

Hm, also bei mir war es genau umgekehrt. Nach dem wechsel von 1080Ti auf 2080Ti waren die Abstürze in Division 2 unter DX 12 Geschichte. Bei gleichem Treiber.


----------



## LastManStanding (16. Juli 2020)

KaterTom schrieb:


> Hm, also bei mir war es genau umgekehrt. Nach dem wechsel von 1080Ti auf 2080Ti waren die Abstürze in Division 2 unter DX 12 Geschichte. Bei gleichem Treiber.



mmh ich werde es sehen wenn ich eine neue GPU bestelle. Division 2 Stürzt eigentlich ständig ab mit der 1080Ti auch unter aktuell Treibern.

Allerdings Stürzen nur noch wenige Ttitel, eben nur noch DX12 ab seit ich einen 1440p Monitor habe. Vorher mit (Ausschließlich)Ubisoft spielen und Downsampling hatte ich bei jedem Ubi-Spiel Absturz-Probleme wegen der Auflösung.


----------



## HisN (16. Juli 2020)

Wegen *welcher* Auflösung?


----------



## LastManStanding (16. Juli 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> Wegen *welcher* Auflösung?



Nativ hatte der Moniotor Maximal 1080p (Samsung C24FG70), gespielt wird aber nur in 1440p selten auch mal in 2160p per Downsampling. Der Neue Monitor HPX27i ist ein 1440p da macht es in genau dieser Auflösung keine Probleme mehr in DX 11 Spielen. Mit DS auf 2160p noch immer hier und da.... Am 4k Beamer passiert gar nichts der gleichen; Das Bild wird in Gesamter größe dargestellt obwohl der Monitor kleiner ist. Das Heißt man sieht quasi nur einen Ausschnitt des Bildes statt alles. Passiert meist bei wechsel in das Hauptmenü oder andersherum, quasi immer wenn man rausgetabt und zurück ins Spiel will. DX12 gespielte Spiele sind dann nach kurzem Anzeigen des Bildes direkt abgestürzt. DX 11 Spiele wurden nicht wieder normal, auch bei wechsel in den Fenstermodus oder auch Auflösung verstellen brachte kein Normales Bild. Und bei Beenden des spieles ist unweigerlich erst das Spiel Abgestürzt dann direkt Ubisoft wegen Fehler beendet. Wenn ich das Spiel durch beenden des Task´s schließe ist statt exe. wir beendet ein Fehlerhinweis aufgetaucht. also auch abgestürzt(inclusive Ubisoft selbst)

Übriegens war das bei Windows 7 mit GTX970/980Ti/1080Ti so gewesen und auch bei Windows 10 mit 1080Ti (1903) erst als upgrade..dann neu aufgesetzt 1909 wurde bei meinem System nicht angeboten und 2004 ist auch noch nicht frei. Update erzwingen hatte bei 1909 schwerwiegende Folgen. und ein Woche Arbeit nach sich gezogen. Deshalb warte ich jetzt lieber ab obwohl ich hoffe das 2004 durch DX12 Ultimate verbesserungen bringt- Wenigstens mit den Standard DX12 Abstürzen. Das hoffte ich schon bei den 45x.xx Nvidia Treibern aber Division2 ist dennoch schon 3 mal wieder Abgestürzt bei 6 Stunden Spielzeit

Das was du Hören möchtest:^^
Nativ 1080p- per Downsampling alles was höher ist als 1080p 
Nativ 1440p- per Downsampling alles was höher ist als 1440p
Nativ 2160p- nichts Höheres ausprobiert


----------



## HisN (16. Juli 2020)

Das ist echt komisch.


----------



## LastManStanding (30. Dezember 2020)

Ist nach einem halben Jahr und einigen neuen Treibern übriegens genau das gleiche mit den Abstürzen.
Nur so als Update.


----------

